# How has covid19 changed your social circle?



## MetalBryan (May 21, 2020)

I'm trying really hard to cut my friends slack during the apocalypse. It's been really difficult so it would help me to hear about your experiences.

For me, friends who insisted they would help me out in any way they could have not when I finally got the courage to ask for a little help. Without going into details, I have avoided asking anyone for anything that would be more than an inconvenience. Aquaitiances who I casually keep in touch with have really been supportive of my morale. Corona has turned my understanding of friendship and community on its head.

I'm really open to the idea that my expectations of humans are too high during these times and I try to keep that in mind. There's nothing urgent that I need and nothing catastrophic has happened to me yet, but I'm forced to conclude that I may need to adopt a mentality that I am alone in solving problems and moving forward.

Maybe this is too personal a subject but I'd appreciate any thoughts even if you want to message me in private. If you do, I will keep it private.

Stay safe.


----------



## Deleted member 28239 (May 22, 2020)

Didn't have one to begin with 😎 #compulsiveisolationgang


----------



## MFB (May 24, 2020)

MetalBryan said:


> For me, friends who insisted they would help me out in any way they could



In my experience; when someone needs to vocalize what are good friend they are or how you can trust them; they usually aren't and you usually shouldnt. Those that do; dont feel a need to talk.



MetalBryan said:


> I'm forced to conclude that I may need to adopt a mentality that I am alone in solving problems and moving forward.



THIS!
This is one of the hardest things I have had to learn in life.
In the end; we are all very much on our own. And that's okay and our intended nature.

By having expectations of people you are setting yourself up for disappointment. 
If you can learn to not have any expectations of your friends
you can love them and enjoy them for exactly who they are.

It's a nice thought to believe that you can count on people when youre in a low place
when that help is there and friends come through for you
be grateful for it.
But if they can't
it's important to not take it personally.
As most of us are trying to keep our own heads up on the day to day.
You gotta take care of yourself first.
After that, help when and where you can.

The people I consider friends are in my orbit because I generally enjoy their company.
When I have a problem it's nice to have someone to bounce shit off of,
but mostly I rely on myself to get through whatever all this is.
I've been much happier in life once I adapted this.
In a subtle way, favors become like a mild form of currency with the people I am close with.

Also,
I consistently try and flip my negative feelings into something productive.
As in, if I'm a bit frustrated at a friend for whatever reason I'll try to do something nice for them, bring them lunch, make the something, etc. That usually squashes those pesky "me, me, ME!" feelings that we all get. Try that?!

All that being said, I don't know your situation. Maybe that doesn't apply.
This was written with the assumption that your friends weren't horrible people.



Yody said:


> Didn't have one to begin with 😎 #compulsiveisolationgang


ANTISOCIAL SOCIAL CLUB!


----------



## MetalBryan (May 24, 2020)

Nah nobody is horrible but as a musician and activist I've been hearing about solidarity and community for years and now when we need it... Lol.

Sure as shit from now on when people call me comrade I'm calling bullshit.


----------

